# Want to follow you around Trinity Bay



## mario8402

I made a post in general fishing but it got deleted 
if this is not allowed or in the wrong section please move or let me know

Anyway, we are planning on going out on Sunday and are interested in trying a different spot. Is anyone going out in Trinity Bay that would let some rookies tag behind them and maybe teach us a thing or two? We usually fish East Bay and some of West but have heard good things about Trinity. Its about the same distance travel wise.. Im not looking for your fav fishing spot, just want to go out with someone who is knowledgable and can get around without getting stuck (as I tend to do  ) . Anyone know the average water depth around Trinity??


----------



## BullyARed

Don't tag behind an old salt, you know an old fart!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Mr mario8402 you really need not fallow no one .I thought the same thing just weeks ago trying to get a clue on trinity,I put in at thompsons go to the first wells you see and keep going well to well I did that and had a very good trip 2 tuesdays ago .Troll in to the well circle the well and move till you find the fish .be safe tight lines.


----------



## mario8402

cool thanks for the info. Do you have an address or approx location for Thompsons? finding a boat ramp that has bait is usually the first hurdle of learning a new area ha!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Going 146 north from laporte go to 146 buisness into baytown go past I think 1 or 2 traffic lights look for spur 55 its a stop sign go right, just before the cedar bayou bridge take that right it goes past a golf course and you will see a sign Thompson boat ramp.Hope that helps .Call them .


----------



## Fish-n-Chips

Water depth in Trinity averages 3-6ft, with deeper holes toward the center of the bay. What type of boat do you run? Trinity holds a lot of productive water and a huge bay to fish. If I were fishing this weekend I'd show you a few spots. I was there last friday and caught a bunch of trout 20-25" on a reef right as you enter the bay on the north shoreline in about 5 feet of water. Trout were on top tearing up the mullet. General good advice is first find bait, then look for fish. Spillway, Jacks Pocket, and Anuhac all good places to try this time of year. Get too far back up in the bay and it gets shallow up towards the marsh, so don't get stuck. Closest ramp to fish Trinity would be launch in Kemah and head across, unless you'd rather drive to baytown and luanch there. If you ever want to head out fishing let me know, perhaps split the cost of gas, as I drive from Pearland myself.


----------



## mario8402

thanks for the info, im sure we could hook up sometime and try it out sometime too!
I fish a 18' Critchfield CC ( I believe vhull) it can get somewhat shallow, like 2ft? Ill have to see what the wind is doing on sunday
i launched at sylvan beach boat launch last year and the waves were bad! we got soaked lol we got into some cut with some cranes and stuff to get out of the waves and didnt have much luck there


----------



## coolcj63

i i fish the anauhac area on most of my trips....mainly in the bayous and river channel....i did find my way to the spillway and caught some real nice fish there....would be willing to show you what i know about that area....


----------

